# Hcg ... During or after cycle



## RitchieRich (Feb 9, 2014)

After I have searched for the best way , I have found many different ways that HCG is being taken . How do I know which way to take that would be best for me ? You guys seem to know alot . Could some of you guys share some knowledge ? Your time is appreciated .


----------



## sardis (Feb 9, 2014)

I would recommend using it during a cycle. Hcg will suppress your HPTA so you don't want to use that when you are trying to recover during pct.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a heated debate everywhere on the boards...  Some say that using hcg during sends mixed signals to  your body.  I for one believe that toward the end of your cycle and thru the half life of your last shot is plenty.  As soon as the half life of the last shot is out I use to prefer clomid at 50 and exemestane at 12.5 per day  for 5 weeks.  I topped off three cycles this way long ago and took 5 years off from lifting before finally getting on TRT.  Pre trt labs showed that I recovered from those previous cycles just fine and my test was in the 759 range.    

Any hcg is better than no hcg.

Over analyzing the details wastes time.  Just keep it simple.
Hcg isn't always needed. -I only use it once a year but I never come off. What's your cycle consist of ?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 9, 2014)

There are definitely two schools  of thought on this one.  The basic purpose of HCG is to keep your testicles working so they recover faster.  The idea behind taking it on cycle is to never let them completely shut down.  Typically you would run it at 250iu twice a week and time your last dose to be about 3 or 4 days before PCT.  The alternative is to just let them shut down completely while on cycle, then blast HCG between your last test pin and PCT.  The idea being to give your nuts a good swift kick in the nuts and wake them up before PCT starts. Either way, you want to stop HCG a few days before PCT.

Both ideas are valid, but personally I prefer to run on cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2014)

u would have to try both ways then u will really know what works good for u


----------



## RitchieRich (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for  all your information.
Samcooke , my cycle just started .... EQ 1cc & TEST E 1cc monday & thursday , D-bol everyday   arimidex every other day


----------



## RitchieRich (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for  all your information.
Samcooke , my cycle just started .... EQ 1cc & TEST E 1cc monday & thursday , D-bol everyday   arimidex every other day . I 've ordered the hcg ,


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 10, 2014)

Personally I would run HCG during cycle at 500ius per week.


----------



## RitchieRich (Feb 10, 2014)

Samson , 
At this point I have to take advice and study as much as possible . I did one cycle 15 yrs ago .  I purchased enough test and eq for a 12 week cycle , d-bol for 4 weeks , winstrol for last 4 weeks . arimadex  , as suggested , enough for entire 12 week cycle every other day . then , as suggested I have clomid and novla for pct . 

Though I'm trying to absorb everything I can study , I wanted to begin building and gaining strength . For I have changed my diet , joined the gym and pushed myself everyday since the first day of this cycle . My arms are sooo sore I can't reach my mouth with out the assistance of the other hand pushing the arm that holds the , tooth brush , fork , paper to blow my nose ...ETC 
I realized how much I need this and plan to take this to the extreme ! I Know I have sooo much to learn and need good advice . I'm glad to be able to ask questions to guys like you all .


----------



## yeti (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a quote from Mike Arnold... he's a pretty knowledgeable guy
"Ideal? HMG would be used throughout the cycle. During PCT itself, a combination of Clomid, Nolvadex, and Aromasin. See below.

Days 1-30: Clomid @ 50-100 mg/day.
Days 1-35: Nolvadex @ 20 mg/day.
Days 1-35: Aromasin @ 10 mg/day.


Of course, only bloodwork can tell us when a full recovery has taken place.
...
HCG is best used on-cycle at 500 IU 2X weekly. It is easier to prevent testicular shutdown than it is to re-start production. You last inject should be 2 days before you begin PCT."


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 19, 2014)

So, you pin the ball sack? 

500 ius twice a week. Do you start hcg same same day as first test dose or do you wait a week or two to save some.

I've read you can pin it anywhere fat and muscle. Where's your spot and what do you use?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> So, you pin the ball sack?
> 
> 500 ius twice a week. Do you start hcg same same day as first test dose or do you wait a week or two to save some.
> 
> I've read you can pin it anywhere fat and muscle. Where's your spot and what do you use?



Ideally you'd start using HCG from day one of the cycle but not everyone gets enough. If you don't have enough it's best to make sure you use it so you end the cycle still using the HCG. If you have 10wks worth but running a 16wk cycle start it wk 6. Obviously better if you just get enough for the duration. 

HCG can be pinned sub q or IM the difference is rate of absorption. You can mix it in with your test or other compound also if you want to avoid more injections.


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the response, Doc. 
I remember reading elsewhere about mixing it with your compounds, I think I may go that route since I'm not going to be running that much my first time around.


----------

